# 5D3 video new vs. old firmware - might be different after all



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 30, 2013)

A tweet from J.M. offers this sample of video taken using the internal recorder with the same settings, old vs. new firmware:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vuwbn2582pv67i3/5d3121.png

So maybe I actually was correct in my initial take (a post I since deleted) where I said it looked like the video was sharper. I first I was sure that it was crisper, but then I decided I had tricked myself.

Internal vs external seems similar but new vs old firmware seems different.

Maybe it does grab more details and not mush details in shadows as much now.



(I think I have seen a few very weird artifacts with the new firmware though perhaps popping up in video. A couple nasty weird things, but not sure yet.)

(It doesn't look as crisp but artifact free as the 'raw' DNG stuff ML discovered though.)


----------



## matt2491 (Apr 30, 2013)

Noticeable difference yes, but still soft as all get out. :-\


----------



## eyeland (Apr 30, 2013)

well...


----------



## psolberg (May 2, 2013)

matt2491 said:


> Noticeable difference yes, but still soft as all get out. :-\



yeah, still has that 720p -> faux 1080p look of dslr video.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 3, 2013)

Oddly but going to external recording seems to give LESS highlight lattitude, they clip faster seemingly. But need to look into things more.

And of course somehow they apparently decided to toggle OFF audio over HDMI for the final release. Grrrrreat move Canon.


----------

